# what do I need to do to get ready for surgery?



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

Any suggestions on what to have at home/bring to the hospital? I am sceduled for a partial but possible total depending on cancer diagnosis(they will get results during surgery) if it is only partial it will most likely be day surgery and I can go home-yeah! if it is total then I will stay the night. I will go ahead and pack like I would if I were staying the night (pillow, makeup, stuff like that) but is there anything specific to this surgery that might be helpful? I am also going scarf shopping this week. I am extremely paranoid about the scar on my neck, and I want it covered if possible.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't bring much to the hospital. Just a toothbrush and comfy clothes to come home in (comfy = low cut neck line and/or a button down shirt). You can certainly rock the scarf look but it drove me nuts to have anything touch my scar for a few weeks. I just wore my steri strip/stitches look with pride.

At home, I got a bunch of insulated cups with straws. Cold liquids and straws made me feel better than any thing else. I preferred Jello over anything else...I had some minor reflux issues so heavier things like mistakes didn't go down well.

I'm an avid reader but had concentration issues. I should have stocked up on mindless movies/tv shows instead of books (my toes are curling at the mere thought of recommending crappy tv over books  ).

Beyond some flexible ice packs, that was really all I needed. Hope you have a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! Things that are nice to have at home might include: soft foods, plenty of ice for your drinks, and ice packs. Some comfy clothes are nice too.

Please don't be too worried about your scar. Most scars these days are not all that noticeable. Plus, it shows you are a survivor! A scarf can be helpful in the sun as well as your sunscreen.

Best wishes!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had concentration issues too with books & movies. Allow your self to rest too. Your body will appreciate it!


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks for the recommendations! I don't normally tolerate cold very well so I am not sure how I will feel about icepacks but I will make sure to have some on hand in case I do like them. 
Yes, I have found from previous surgery that books don't work after surgery...way too scatterbrained for deep thinking!
button down shirt is a really good idea.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> Any suggestions on what to have at home/bring to the hospital? I am sceduled for a partial but possible total depending on cancer diagnosis(they will get results during surgery) if it is only partial it will most likely be day surgery and I can go home-yeah! if it is total then I will stay the night. I will go ahead and pack like I would if I were staying the night (pillow, makeup, stuff like that) but is there anything specific to this surgery that might be helpful? I am also going scarf shopping this week. I am extremely paranoid about the scar on my neck, and I want it covered if possible.


Welcome! I personally did not have the surgery but many here have and I am sure they will be along to offer helpful suggestions.

Sundays are rather quiet around here; especially when the weather is nice!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I had one Demerol shot the first night but from that point on the ONLY thing I used for pain was Chloroseptic Throat Spray, which the hospital gave me (or rather sold me).

I had to stay a few extra days because of a parathyroid problem and I felt bored. They wanted me to walk in the halls, which I did, but there was nothing to see. I ended-up watching a lot of Law & Order reruns and Paula Deen cooking shows.

I thought I'd only stay one night so I took very little, planning to go home in the same clothes I'd worn to the hospital. I had one pair of socks.

Right off the bat, trying to wash my face the morning after surgery, I got my socks wet so I called my husband and asked him to bring another pair of socks.

I probably own 60 pair of white socks...99.9% of them are in excellent condition. Guess which pair my husband brought to the hospital? A pair that was totally stretched out, had umpteen holes, was stained that I was saving to use when I dust knicknacks! Out of two drawers full of socks, he brought a pair that looked like an elephant had been wearing them for months!!

I bought a couple of scarves but never wore them. My incision was stitched internally with dissolvable stitches AND glued externally. It was loosely covered with a bandage at first but I didn't think it looked too gruesome so I uncovered it right away and the only time I've used anything to disguise it I wore a comfortable faux-turtleneck to a family reunion a week after I got home.

I've still got my boxes of Jello and cans of soup - I was deathly sick just prior to my surgery and didn't eat anything the day before surgery. I was so hungry - I ate pretty much anything I could swallow, including fried catfish, spaghetti, and every cooked vegetable that came my way.

Before surgery, I totally lost interest in food. NOTHING tasted right and just about everything seemed to give me serious indigestion. Since surgery, I have become an eating machine - everything tastes so good to me!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome and good luck with your surgery!

I would recommend you have a sweater, the hospital will most likely give you a pair of socks that have traction, lip balm, single packet moist towlets (Olay has some that are nice and cheap) I wouldn't worry about makeup. No one will expect you to look nice following surgery. Toothbrush and toothpaste. Oh and wear some comfortable clothes and shoes you can slip on to surgery, that is what you will wear to come home in. No need to bring a lot of extra stuff. Also be careful if you bring a cell phone or lap top as there is a concern for theft in hospitals. The one thing that I am thankful I brought with me was an Ensure drink and a bendable straw. My throat was very sore from the breathing tube and the hospital gave me tea and chicken broth for breakfast the next morning. The Ensure had a lot more nutrients then tea or broth. I hadn't eaten for 29 hours and was thankful to have that on hand. Cold packs at home, flavored Icee's, favorite cold beverages, etc... OH and a Lazyboy recliner!!! lol If you don't have a recliner some nice pillows on the sofa will do. Best wishes to you!!


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

how long does the sore throat last as far as eating/drinking goes? I have never had it bother be in prior surgeries but those were never on my neck!
IDClaire- you had no problems eating those foods after surgery? awesome!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I ate crackers and cheese in the recovery room! I was starved. The cold drinks just felt nice going down. I had no pain.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

damiana, welcome! Ditto what everyone else said, and I wanted to add one thing... if you EVER get any hint of motion sickness, definitely tell the surgeon and especially tell the anesthesiologist. I didn't know to mention this, and I was miserable and threw up for 3 days after my first surgery. I did tell them prior to my second surgery, so they used something different for anesthesia, and holy buckets, did that make a HUGE difference! I was hungry, eating, up & about pretty much immediately after that second surgery, feeling great.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

damiana9 said:


> how long does the sore throat last as far as eating/drinking goes? I have never had it bother be in prior surgeries but those were never on my neck!
> IDClaire- you had no problems eating those foods after surgery? awesome!


As God is my witness, I enjoyed scrambled eggs, grits, bacon and the middle out of a hot, buttered biscuit the first morning after surgery. I'm not kidding when I say I was starving!  I drank orange juice and a cup of coffee.

I knew I had a sore throat and occasionally I remember a cough that almost seemed congested but I never missed a meal! I couldn't eat some things because I really couldn't cut them into small enough bites but I truly enjoyed vegetables, salads and desserts. I was shocked at how well the food was prepared. Lunch and supper always came with Jello and iced tea and wonderful homemade soft rolls.

Chloroseptic Throat Spray seemed like a miracle drug for me and I'm still using it every morning. My mouth is so dry every morning (nothing new!) and the Chloroseptic's tartness seems to wake my saliva glands.

If it hadn't been for the 4-6 hour blood tests and IV calcium, my hospital stay wouldn't have been bad at all!  I can't believe it myself but I didn't have one negative experience at the hospital.

Talking about eating/swallowing. Not only did I woof down most of what was brought to me at meals but I received the biggest fruit basket I've ever seen and a platter of gourmet cookies. The fruit basket also contained the best muffins I've ever tasted and some granola bars. I ate that too!


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

webster2 said:


> I ate crackers and cheese in the recovery room! I was starved. The cold drinks just felt nice going down. I had no pain.


Me too..... It was like i hadnt eaten in a week. I had a yogurt and something else within about 2 hrs of waking from surgery (say 2-4pm) an omelette and bread roll for dinner that night.

Breakfast the next day was a stuff up and I only ate the fruit. I ended up shopping with my friend for a whole heap of soft foods the next day but alas i didnt need it. i was famined and ate chips, crackers, chocolate and for dinner roast chook and salad.

Seriously though, I had hemi done 2 weeks ago tomorrow, my incision is practically healed. The only thing I had an issue with was needing to sleep elevated for the first week plus the low blood pressure in hospital and the feeling of not being able to breath in properly for the first 24 hours (ie: when you take a deep breath or yawn). I only took pain meds for a day and a half after being discharged from hospital. All I can feel now is a slight tightness when I put my head way back or to the extreme left or right.

You will be fine and everyone here for support. :hugs:


----------



## rockabette (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks like we were all stavin marvins!!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I didn't bring much stuff, and it was still too much. I didn't need my own pair of pjs. Never really had the chance or inkling to put them on. I did have a very sore throat from the breathing tube and the thing that felt best was cold jello. I wasn't like the other people on here eating fried catfish! I think I did actually manage to eat a soda cracker though.

I get migraines and I take Imitrex for it. Something about the anesthesia gave me a bad migraine at 3 am the night after the surgery. If I'd talked to my doctor about it beforehand they maybe could have dealt with it differently. I had gotten the anti-nausea drug in my iv, but it didn't help once this hellacious migraine came to town.

I had a full thyroidectomy. I felt fine the evening afterwards. I had morphine and was up and cleaning my room, walking laps... until the migraine hit at 3 am. Then I was really sick and couldn't keep anything down. And also my calcium levels were low. So I had to stay an unexpected second night. So, just be mentally prepared for that possibility because I felt really disappointed that I wasn't going home after 24 hours.

I appreciated having chap stick/carmex.

I know there was a theft risk, but I'm a gadget geek. I brought my iPad and happily looked at cute pictures of cats and random internet stuff. I posted on here! I loved having my iPad and I even cuddled it to sleep like a Teddy Bear (also so nobody would steal it). LOL. I'm a nerd. Nobody stole it.

I always think it is nice to bring something kind of special that makes you feel good, like a photograph that makes you happy. Before I left, my daughter gave me a little Christmas tree ornament of a cat. And I held that and treasured it. Yes I like cats. I've already mentioned them twice in this post!

The recovery actually goes pretty fast and just take it easy and pace yourself afterward and things will get better quickly. The things you worry about usually aren't as bad as they seem. Good luck to you.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh, and one more thing... my scar looks like nothing. It is not at all a problem. I don't feel self conscious in the least. Just wear those steri-strips with pride or like I DCLAIRE said, wear a mock turtle neck that kind of stands away from your neck. Scarves bothered me too much.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

HA! Yup, me too. STARVING. I had french toast, Frosted Flakes, a banana, OJ, and apple juice the following morning (although I ate it all very slowly and chewed carefully). Then my husband came in with a large chai and was all "oh, you are probably too full for this, uh?" Yeah right buddy, hand it over!!!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG I'm feel full just reading these posts! lol Great info everyone!

Snoodmama - Just how does one cuddle an ipad??? Just kiddin.


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

Great info guys! wow- I hope I have as good an experience as everyone else. I am not dreading this nearly as much now


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> Great info guys! wow- I hope I have as good an experience as everyone else. I am not dreading this nearly as much now


That is good to hear and that is why we are here. "Knowledge removes fear!"

Good for you!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andros said:


> That is good to hear and that is why we are here. "Knowledge removes fear!"
> 
> Good for you!


Andros is so right! I learned more here in 2 months than I'd learned from my doctors in 2 years. I've still got a million miles ahead of me but I know enough to at least ask legitimate questions.

Other than my surgeon finding a more diseased thyroid than he expected and running into trouble with my parathyroids, everything else went exactly as I thought it would.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

rockabette said:


> Looks like we were all stavin marvins!!


I was still hungry the next morning and had pumpkin French Toast. I started drinking a lot of water after the surgery, and haven't stopped. I drink 3 quarts a day...gave up diet soda, probably gained some healthy benefits, or weight .

My scar is not the beauty queen here. I am not sure if it is because the doctor used a 20 year old scar instead of giving me a new one but it doesn't bother me one bit..instead of Marian the librarian...I like to think it gives me the barbarian librarian look!


----------

